# Most racist areas of Australia?



## The King I am

what are they?
and like neighborhoods, suburbs and little Towns


----------



## TheCoolKoala

I think that if you have such a prejudice before even having visited the country, you may be better staying at home. 
Seriously, it would be better for yourself. With such a mindset, you won't enjoy yourself.
I can't count how many times I heard that "Australians are all racists", before moving there. Most saying that were Arabs and Asians. Every time I heard that, I thought that was silly.
And indeed, I never felt any Australian I have met was racist. It may be because English is not my first language that I don't always understand all subtleties, but anyway, it's something you perceive if the guy is making fun of you, and I have never experienced that.
Maybe I have been lucky so far, I don't know.


----------



## Jean_D

TheCoolKoala said:


> And indeed, I never felt any Australian I have met was racist. It may be because English is not my first language that I don't always understand all subtleties, but anyway, it's something you perceive if the guy is making fun of you, and I have never experienced that.
> Maybe I have been lucky so far, I don't know.


You have definitely been lucky, TheCoolKoala.

I have to state beforehand that racism is a very contentious topic. I have been subject to racist rants while out on the streets. Most of my non-caucasian Australian friends who grew up here have received acts of racism to some degree. BUT then again, we must all remember that 10% of the world is made up of douchebags and we cannot judge the other 90% for it.

I have found that most of the times when I get racist comments directed at me, it's dark out and I'm walking on a quiet street or in a desolate parking lot... see a pattern there?

Overall, it would be best to keep an open mind and be friendly to all. Australians, in general, are friendly, warm and approachable. So come here, enjoy the place and its people, and ignore the unpleasant ones. It wouldn't be right to stereotype suburbs or towns just because of a minority of rude individuals.


----------



## TheCoolKoala

Jean_D said:


> You have definitely been lucky, TheCoolKoala.
> 
> I have to state beforehand that racism is a very contentious topic. I have been subject to racist rants while out on the streets. Most of my non-caucasian Australian friends who grew up here have received acts of racism to some degree. BUT then again, we must all remember that 10% of the world is made up of douchebags and we cannot judge the other 90% for it.
> 
> I have found that most of the times when I get racist comments directed at me, it's dark out and I'm walking on a quiet street or in a desolate parking lot... see a pattern there?
> 
> Overall, it would be best to keep an open mind and be friendly to all. Australians, in general, are friendly, warm and approachable. So come here, enjoy the place and its people, and ignore the unpleasant ones. It wouldn't be right to stereotype suburbs or towns just because of a minority of rude individuals.


I am not Australian, my wife is malaysian, i have malaysian, malaysian-indian , chinese friends, and I never heard of any of them complaining about racist comments or attacks.
Maybe they have never walked out on quiet streets or desolate parkings ;-)

Beside a few douchebags indeed as you say, for whom you can't do anything, I think racist thoughts can be due to misunderstandings or brainwashing with the mass media. For instance, the media could tell you that unemployment keeps going up, and the next news would be to tell you that immigration from china has increased a lot this year. Some people would do a connection between the 2 news, and start thinking the presence of more chinese is detrimental to australians.
And people change their mind after meeting nice foreigners for instance, or after a foreigner gives a hand for something.

If you are cool, take time to immerse yourself in the society, to understand locals, to discuss with locals etc... you should not have any problems


----------



## Vakarian

Isn't that you can meet idiots whenever you go? I would never call Australians racists. But if you're unlucky you can meet some boshtets here and there. But don't think of it as a rule. It just happens. Australians in general are very friendly and very polite.


----------



## rayray086

I think this is a bit of a silly question. No certain type of people exist specifically in an area and conversely, not all areas are "safe" from certain types of people. 

All I can tell you is, be open-minded and unprejudiced, and be polite to all kinds of people. I'm Chinese-Malaysian born in Australia, and live next to a Lebanese family and French family; we greet each other whenever we pass by, we all invite each other around for beers and a BBQ whenever there's something happening, we help each other out in certain odd jobs (lawn mowing, moving furniture around) etc. I believe in karma and it's been doing well by me.


----------



## zoehuynh

Everywhere (not just Australia - other parts of the world) is racist. It just depends on where you are going, who you are visiting and the attitude of the people there.


Rural towns are slightly more racist but the people that actually talk to you are rather nice and curious about where you are from/what you do/etc. The ones that are really racist are kinda like barking dogs. They will shout racial slurs at you far, far away and you can ignore them and they will piss off or you can call the cops and scare them off.


I've definitely heard incidents of racism though. My friend, Muslim Malaysian/Wears burka, was bottled, told to f*ck off home, and told to take off her head scarf because "THIS IS AUSTRALIA".


Then there was that Austrian/German vet who called the Asian the outcast.


Like I said, barking dogs never bite unless you give them the chance to.


----------



## vborg

I think you will find that generally, Australian are not racist. It is a multicultural country with a diverse mix which live in peace and harmony. The best idea when you come to Australia is mix in with the rest of the population. There are suburbs where there are high concentrations of people form the same country to form their own community. I think you will find, this results in those immigrants not involving themselves with others outside their own culture which in turn alienates themselves from the general population.

By all means, we welcome all who come to Australia.


----------



## rose mary

I am Cambodian, I have been living here for nearly 3years. I don't think it is racist here . I am most welcome in workplace as well as any Australian .i love living here .


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Oddly enough in an unrelated chat a friend of mine from Perth volunteered Queensland as one of the most xenophobic and racist areas of Oz, perhaps using the prevalence and popularity of certain politicians as an indicator. A quick Google search yielded QLD and NSW as on the opposite end of the scale from a purported more tolerant Victoria. As a foreigner I agree with the other comments above (especially Jean D) that, like all countries, it is quite impossible and surely inaccurate to pinpoint areas as racist. In the US one can look for where active hate groups are headquartered, but this is still unhelpful as in those places you'll also find wonderful people. If you are quite concerned, you might approach it from another angle, such as looking into cities that have fellow expats from your country, or active social groups in issues you find more important. I could imagine this being relevant if there were a specific, very small town you were moving to. But as far as cities go, you'll get mixed bag of tons of wonderful people along with all the rest. Racism indeed exists in Oz, but there are far too many wonderful people and things happening to let that eclipse your experience before you arrive.


----------



## Buy Right Group

i think the general racism in australia is very low, but the higher racism is found in low socio-economic areas. I am caucasian australian.


----------



## rainman8

TheCoolKoala said:


> I think that if you have such a prejudice before even having visited the country, you may be better staying at home.
> Seriously, it would be better for yourself. With such a mindset, you won't enjoy yourself.
> I can't count how many times I heard that "Australians are all racists", before moving there. Most saying that were Arabs and Asians. Every time I heard that, I thought that was silly.
> And indeed, I never felt any Australian I have met was racist. It may be because English is not my first language that I don't always understand all subtleties, but anyway, it's something you perceive if the guy is making fun of you, and I have never experienced that.
> Maybe I have been lucky so far, I don't know.


The big problem Australians have is that they use too much sarcastic humour, a lot more than the rest of the world. I am Australian and been living in Italy for 4 years and you can't use much sarcasm here because it isn't understood and can get you into trouble. And Australians do insult each other and an Italian gave me a book "the xenophobs guide to Australia" where it advises foreign visitors to Australia that when people start insulting you it means they like you (it is one of the books using humour to tell the truth).My Italian girlfriend immediately could relate to it as she lived in Australia for a year.

However, eventhough there is more racism in Australia than Italy, imo, there is much more cultural intergration in Australia. I can not remember going to a workplace or party and seeing any one else but Italians, me being the only foreigner. It would be suprising for me to go anywhere in Australia and not hear at least a couple of accents or foreign faces. There are plenty of other races in Italy like asian, arab, africans etc but they all keep to themselves in the community. You may see some Swiss and Rumanians at work. So although they don't seem to have any hatred of foreigners they pretty much ignore them too.
Don't get me wrong, Italians are very friendly but it is just my limited observation.


----------



## frankiejo

It's sad that in this day and age that we STILL need to have conversations like this. I even know a couple of people who really lovely and nice, and yet there is something in them which make them say something stupid every now and then. Obviously they don't attack people, but that kind of mentality of disliking someone because of where they are from is just crazy! Luckily i've never heard of anything bad happening to any of my friends.


----------



## Worldcup

20 years ago as a student in Sydney, I do feel the awkward stares and snares occasionally. 10 years ago as a student in perth, things were a lot better as the racial profile became more 'developed'. Few months ago in Tazzie for a holiday, felt completely at ease. Not sure if perception of racism has got to do with age...


----------



## nmares3

Buy Right Group said:


> i think the general racism in australia is very low, but the higher racism is found in low socio-economic areas. I am caucasian australian.


What do you mean low socioeconomic areas?? Like country areas instead of the city?? Innocent question


----------



## chicken999

Maybe he means in frank terms, where the bogans live, on welfare, cause they are too stupid to do anything g else and in my eyes stupidity and racism seem to go hand in hand.


----------



## travellor

Plenty of reverse racism, if you want to call it that, actually comes from the very nationalities that complain about it.....

I can suggest a few and the reasons but it's not in anyone's interest to do so...


----------



## reachelvis

Australia have been in news for the racism by many migrants... but shd ask ourself why it is happening... we cannot clap with our one hand... yes there are some migrants who come to Australia shd not forget the rules n regulation of Australia n should respect Australian or other migrants of other country... there r Somme intsnces of racism... but everyone shd not forget if u comand respect ... u get respect..:- )


----------



## AusIndo

reachelvis said:


> Australia have been in news for the racism by many migrants... but shd ask ourself why it is happening... we cannot clap with our one hand... yes there are some migrants who come to Australia shd not forget the rules n regulation of Australia n should respect Australian or other migrants of other country... there r Somme intsnces of racism... but everyone shd not forget if u comand respect ... u get respect..:- )


I agree with you reachelvis!
If we for one second learn to respect others and kerb the self-entitlement attitude, racism wouldn't be developed.


----------



## reachelvis

:- ) Hi Ausindo... it is the attitude n ego, the one which is killing the humanity approach...if everyone understand the need of respect there won't be any such incident in first place... but to change this attitude one has to change from inside... thats why I factor is very important yes i can change... if one can change his behavior n thinking towards other then it would be a better for everyone... it is not possible to change everyone or ask everyone to change but it should come from inside...

Tks...:- )


----------



## WellDoneOk

you are wasnt in russia, so you are dont know what mean to be under racism


----------



## natasha1

I've had absolutely no problems at all


----------



## GadoGadoGal

One easy way to find out is to search via Google for 'racism' and '[name of country]'. You can then peruse different examples by selecting 'Web' (default search), 'News', 'Videos', and so forth. You will find the range of information about any country you search, from news stories of bashings and discrimination, to scholarly articles on manifestations in societal norms. Every country has something shameful going on, and Australia is no exception.


----------



## steven.china

I have a few friends who relocated to Aussie and I have never heard them complain. Some may suffer from isolation due to cultural gaps and language but nothing else. 

Based on my own experience, Aussie businessmen are usually very nice, quite open-minded and on occasions very funny once you get more familiar with them. 
Most importantly, when we get to talk about their life, they all seem to have friends who come from Europe, Asia, and islands. 

I would not think that Australia is a racist country, and I actually look forward to go there one day.


----------



## jasontweezy

Vakarian said:


> Isn't that you can meet idiots whenever you go? I would never call Australians racists. But if you're unlucky you can meet some boshtets here and there. But don't think of it as a rule. It just happens. Australians in general are very friendly and very polite.


Yes mate most Australian are a very friendly & fun loving people.


----------



## jasontweezy

GadoGadoGal said:


> One easy way to find out is to search via Google for 'racism' and '[name of country]'. You can then peruse different examples by selecting 'Web' (default search), 'News', 'Videos', and so forth. You will find the range of information about any country you search, from news stories of bashings and discrimination, to scholarly articles on manifestations in societal norms. Every country has something shameful going on, and Australia is no exception.


Except for the very few, most Australians are very friendly & loving people


----------



## sydyank

My experience, which is not representative, is that there's far less political correctness. 

Twice, I've found myself in the receiving end of very vintage hate speech in very public, crowded places in broad daylight. The first (Perth CBD) was from a man who was upset that I'd interrupted his domestic violence session, though can't be surprised since same crowd ignored the violence. The second (Sydney, Oxford St) was from a man who very loudly berated and threatened to kill me for supposedly following him; the attack lasted long enough for me to snap a picture,call 000, etc. Many walked by and did nothing. The only person who helped was a pop up shopkeeper (from Iraq). Perhaps it says more about bystander effect, but I still found the silence more hurtful.


----------



## JandE

Parts of Oxford street in Sydney were always best avoided at one time.

This was once said about Oxford St.

_He says very few fights are premeditated but tend to be "thrill assaults", often homophobic or racially-motivated,_

Most other Sydney areas seemed pretty safe though.


----------



## ralphyung117

Been living in NSW, QLD, and SA. QLD has tons of ******* police compare to NSW and SA. People in Australia are generally pretty layback, while many people do actually look down on Asian though keep that to themselves most of the time or limit to their mouth.


----------



## Shakerston

jasontweezy said:


> Yes mate most Australian are a very friendly & fun loving people.


I am a tall, very white Australian man. I have always been friendly, respectful and culturally aware. And I have experienced racism against me in many Asian and even European countries. So it isn't confined to just Caucasian populations, just depends if you have the bad luck to come across someone with "that" attitude.


----------



## Neyogasgas

The King said:


> what are they?
> and like neighborhoods, suburbs and little Towns


I don't think it's wise to bear such a mentality. The truth about racism is it is over the entire planet and has existed as far back as the time of creation. The angels felt superior to man as obvious as it was that God gave Man dominion over the earth. The nations of the earth felt threatened by the jews..etc. Gradually over time racism has evolved to the hydra it is today. It is always best to have a liberal mind on the issue than rather tag a place or people as most racist. That way you openly liberal.


----------



## Verystormy

Neyogasgas said:


> I don't think it's wise to bear such a mentality. The truth about racism is it is over the entire planet and has existed as far back as the time of creation. The angels felt superior to man as obvious as it was that God gave Man dominion over the earth. The nations of the earth felt threatened by the jews..etc. Gradually over time racism has evolved to the hydra it is today. It is always best to have a liberal mind on the issue than rather tag a place or people as most racist. That way you openly liberal.


Lol. It is a mix of being very funny and very worrying that people might still believe this sort of thing.


----------



## lostinlonnie

I found Tasmania to be significantly racist due to how rural it is.


----------



## builder_all2018

Don't limit your enjoyment based on few ignorant people. Vast majority of Aussies are caring and loving people.


----------



## RookiePhil

I agree builder. Most Aussies are friendly and welcoming people.

I do think that it has improved significantly though over the decades. But that is probably the case for many other countries.



builder_all2018 said:


> Don't limit your enjoyment based on few ignorant people. Vast majority of Aussies are caring and loving people.


----------



## Sillysal7

TheCoolKoala said:


> I think that if you have such a prejudice before even having visited the country, you may be better staying at home.
> Seriously, it would be better for yourself. With such a mindset, you won't enjoy yourself.
> I can't count how many times I heard that "Australians are all racists", before moving there. Most saying that were Arabs and Asians. Every time I heard that, I thought that was silly.
> And indeed, I never felt any Australian I have met was racist. It may be because English is not my first language that I don't always understand all subtleties, but anyway, it's something you perceive if the guy is making fun of you, and I have never experienced that.
> Maybe I have been lucky so far, I don't know.


The cool koala, i think this is a fair question. As sadly there is racism around some parts of the country. If there wasnt we wouldnt have a crazy australian killing muslims in nz or a politician able to make racisit when ever she feels.

As a white a australian i want to know the answer to this question as my partner is african.

I do know Melbourne is one of the least racist cities as we are incredibly multicultural


----------



## wanjeri

chicken999 said:


> Maybe he means in frank terms, where the bogans live, on welfare, cause they are too stupid to do anything g else and in my eyes stupidity and racism seem to go hand in hand.


Hahahaaaaa.


----------



## wanjeri

Sillysal7 said:


> TheCoolKoala said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that if you have such a prejudice before even having visited the country, you may be better staying at home.
> Seriously, it would be better for yourself. With such a mindset, you won't enjoy yourself.
> I can't count how many times I heard that "Australians are all racists", before moving there. Most saying that were Arabs and Asians. Every time I heard that, I thought that was silly.
> And indeed, I never felt any Australian I have met was racist. It may be because English is not my first language that I don't always understand all subtleties, but anyway, it's something you perceive if the guy is making fun of you, and I have never experienced that.
> Maybe I have been lucky so far, I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> The cool koala, i think this is a fair question. As sadly there is racism around some parts of the country. If there wasnt we wouldnt have a crazy australian killing muslims in nz or a politician able to make racisit when ever she feels.
> 
> As a white a australian i want to know the answer to this question as my partner is african.
> 
> I do know Melbourne is one of the least racist cities as we are incredibly multicultural
Click to expand...

If I can just chime in, as an African who's only visited the country 3 times. I can tell you I have never perceived it openly or subtly and I've travelled to some rural and cities. (All in the south) I expected some racism just because everywhere else I've travelled to in the "west" I've experienced it, (I've had a man get up and move seats in a train in Italy when i sat opposite them and he urged his wife to, she didn't.) but right from the airport lounge Aussies just seem too friendly and easy going people. Maybe it may happen, but I've never felt or heard anything directed to me.


----------



## Sillysal7

wanjeri said:


> Sillysal7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheCoolKoala said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that if you have such a prejudice before even having visited the country, you may be better staying at home.
> Seriously, it would be better for yourself. With such a mindset, you won't enjoy yourself.
> I can't count how many times I heard that "Australians are all racists", before moving there. Most saying that were Arabs and Asians. Every time I heard that, I thought that was silly.
> And indeed, I never felt any Australian I have met was racist. It may be because English is not my first language that I don't always understand all subtleties, but anyway, it's something you perceive if the guy is making fun of you, and I have never experienced that.
> Maybe I have been lucky so far, I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> The cool koala, i think this is a fair question. As sadly there is racism around some parts of the country. If there wasnt we wouldnt have a crazy australian killing muslims in nz or a politician able to make racisit when ever she feels.
> 
> As a white a australian i want to know the answer to this question as my partner is african.
> 
> I do know Melbourne is one of the least racist cities as we are incredibly multicultural
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I can just chime in, as an African who's only visited the country 3 times. I can tell you I have never perceived it openly or subtly and I've travelled to some rural and cities. (All in the south) I expected some racism just because everywhere else I've travelled to in the "west" I've experienced it, (I've had a man get up and move seats in a train in Italy when i sat opposite them and he urged his wife to, she didn't.) but right from the airport lounge Aussies just seem too friendly and easy going people. Maybe it may happen, but I've never felt or heard anything directed to me.
Click to expand...

I am so happy to hear it!!! As this is what worried. My partner is currently in austria and it is quite racist there.


----------



## 987654

I have heard Australians saying that some parts of Queensland can get rather racist, but I have no idea myself.


----------

